# Kubota rev 1100 (2007) blade option’s



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking at a kubota RV 1100, would be nice to have a blade for it. Especially since it has hydraulic hookups 
please tell me what the options are. Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My dad has a snow dog V on his and its worked well,

Boss also makes a nice unit as well.

Moose V also,

go threw the UTV Plows with Pics thread several there of different setups


----------

